# Freedom Shoot Benefit for Paralyzed Veterans of America, Texas Chapter



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

My name is Brian Pflug, have been a member of 2Cool for several years and just recently starting handling the accounting for Paralyzed Veterans of America, Texas Chapter (PVA-Texas). I am also getting involved in the many hunting/fishing activities that PVA-Texas organizes for it's members. Our office is in Crosby, but we have very active groups in San Antonio, Austin, South Texas and across Houston.

We have a fundraiser coming up in November, that would be a perfect fit for the 2Cool community. A sporting Clays shoot at Clay Mounds Sporting Center in Liberty.

Here is the link to the PVA-Texas website and information on the shoot.

http://texaspva.org/2015/09/2nd-annual-freedom-shoot/

Also on the website you will find information on PVA-Texas' mission statement, events, and pictures of our paralyzed veterans active in our numerous activities.

Most importantly, under the "About Us" section you will find 10 years of audited financial statements. We are very, very proud and open to showing just how much of your hard-earned money that is donated to PVA-Texas goes back into the programs that support our paralyzed veterans. Take a look at the Management and General Expense compared to Total Revenue, we hide nothing and any Veteran Member or Donor can come into our office at anytime and I will be more than happy to show any/all of our financial information that they want to see.

So, please if you have some time on November 12th, put a team together, come out to Liberty and support our Paralyzed Veterans.

More than happy to talk about this event or any other of our activities/events/opportunities. Drop me a PM and I'll give you a call.

Thanks for taking your time to read my somewhat long post !

Brian


----------

